# Urgent please share it puts pressure on the Police



## l33rec (2 Dec 2013)




----------



## Shaun (2 Dec 2013)

Whilst I can appreciate _why _you would want the police to investigate, until there is any proof that someone _has _been knocked down I think this is better moved to the general cycling forum.


----------



## mr_cellophane (2 Dec 2013)

Can't see the image at work, so this is all very cryptic !


----------



## L14M (2 Dec 2013)

http://www.mnn.com/green-tech/trans...after-tweeting-about-hit-and-run-with-cyclist

Yes, lets do it again! Report it directly to the police?

Liam


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Dec 2013)

mr_cellophane said:


> Can't see the image at work, so this is all very cryptic !


It's a screen grab of a tweet that states:


> Just took another cyclist down! Boooom!!!!! That will teach u for riding on the road ya c*nt. 1 down just a million more to teach a lesson!


GC


----------



## hopless500 (2 Dec 2013)

If you have access to this page, then I guess you should be reporting it in case it is genuine.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Dec 2013)

Probably best _you _report it to the police, since this individuals public profile does not reveal the content of your post. So it must only be available to friends on FB...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Dec 2013)

Oh, is it facebook? I don't do either that or twitter so wouldn't know.

GC


----------



## HLaB (2 Dec 2013)

Surely that twitter grab is a wind up


----------



## hopless500 (2 Dec 2013)

I've had a quick look, and there appear to be two profiles, but not able to access.....


----------



## Spinney (2 Dec 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/damo.dunn.1

but cannot see 'conversations'

might be a different facebook account though, as the screen grab above has 'lovescock' in the name. 
But the photo is the same.










Could possibly be traced via employers?


----------



## glenn forger (2 Dec 2013)

I searched and found no Twitter user with that stupid name.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Dec 2013)

Spinney said:


> https://www.facebook.com/damo.dunn.1
> 
> but cannot see 'conversations'
> 
> ...


 
Could it be someone pretending to be the real account holder? The addition of 'lovescock' smacks of a prank.

GC


----------



## glasgowcyclist (2 Dec 2013)

glenn forger said:


> I searched and found no Twitter user with that stupid name.


 
That's probably my fault for incorrectly stating it was a tweet. It appears to have been on FB.

GC


----------



## Spinney (2 Dec 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Could it be someone pretending to be the real account holder? The addition of 'lovescock' smacks of a prank.
> 
> GC


It's possible, but it would do no harm for the police to have a word - even if a prank it smacks of the typical 'you have no right to be on the road' attitude. And if it is a prank, I would have thought the real Damo Dunn would like to know he had 'friends' like that!


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Dec 2013)

I've pinged an email to Kier Group, which apparently owns May Gurney, named as his employers.

As Spinney says, it could all be a mix-up, but the employer - assuming they are the least bit interested - will be able to sort out if it's their Damon Dunn.


----------



## Frood42 (2 Dec 2013)

.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Dec 2013)

Seems the wheels have already been turning, here's a statement from Kier:

"This matter was brought to our attention earlier today and I can confirm that Mr Dunn does not work for Kier or May Gurney.
"We will be asking him to remove this info from his profile, and in the meantime the posts have been shared with Devon and Cornwall Police for investigation."


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2013)

My, there are some brainless single celled organisms out there in social medial land masquerading as human beings


----------



## Lanzecki (2 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> My, there are some brainless single celled organisms out there in social medial land masquerading as human beings



Who would have thunk it.


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> Who would have thunk it.


Indeed, but where did these wallies stretch their single small brain cell before the advent of the Interweb?


----------



## Lanzecki (2 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> Indeed, but where did these wallies stretch their single small brain cell before the advent of the Interweb?



Points of view and the local rags "Discusted of Amberly" was one we enjoyed as kids. Think the writer was against everything. We did go looking for him one sunny Saturday afternoon. 6 14 year olds tearing up the village on Raleigh's. It turned out all of the village was discusted. He didn't write a letter about "Louts on bikes" though. Most disapointed.


----------



## midliferider (2 Dec 2013)

You need to bring this to the attention of Police.


----------



## Spinney (2 Dec 2013)

midliferider said:


> You need to bring this to the attention of Police.


Been done - see post further up this thread:
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ur...s-pressure-on-the-police.144829/#post-2800676


----------



## jdtate101 (2 Dec 2013)

Another idiot about to get a social media "education", they never learn do they!! .

If the alleged incident did happen (only because we yet don't know the facts) then doing an Emma, after all the press and outcry it caused last time, is just the height of stupidity.


----------



## bianchi1 (2 Dec 2013)

There's a good chance someone has got hold of his facebook password, changed his name to 'lovescock' and thought it would funny to change his status into one that might go viral causing him some hilarious grief. 

Looks like the plan is going well so far.

Unless he did hit a cyclist, 'lovescock' and wants the world to know!


----------



## Frood42 (3 Dec 2013)

jdtate101 said:


>


 
Liked for the pic! 
.


----------



## Spinney (3 Dec 2013)

bianchi1 said:


> There's a good chance someone has got hold of his facebook password, changed his name to 'lovescock' and thought it would funny to change his status into one that might go viral causing him some hilarious grief.
> 
> Looks like the plan is going well so far.
> 
> Unless he did hit a cyclist, 'lovescock' and wants the world to know!


In which case he needs to know who isn't his friend, and his 'friend' needs educating about wasting police time etc etc.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Dec 2013)

bianchi1 said:


> There's a good chance someone has got hold of his facebook password, changed his name to 'lovescock' and thought it would funny to change his status into one that might go viral causing him some hilarious grief.


 
Does this count as a TMN for me?

GC


----------



## Frood42 (3 Dec 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Does this count as a TMN for me?
> 
> GC


 
I keep seeing this about, what is a TMN?
Is it something to do with CC member User13710?
.


----------



## MarkF (3 Dec 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Could it be someone pretending to be the real account holder? The addition of 'lovescock' smacks of a prank.
> GC



I never notice things like that, well done.  It had to be pointed out to me that "Debbie Fuller-Cox" might not be the real name of a local transvestite. In truth, I thought he was woman too............


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I keep seeing this about, what is a TMN?
> Is it something to do with CC member User13710?
> .


 
If I understand it correctly, it's awarded when someone posts a message essentially repeating an observation that's already been made earlier in the same thread. And yes, it's connected with User13710 but I don't know why.
GC


----------



## Spinney (3 Dec 2013)

User13710 said:


> Because it used to happen to me depressingly often.
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE3r_CgScms



Although to be fair, on here it was more likely that someone just hadn't bothered reading through the thread, rather than the true 'invisible woman' syndrome.


----------



## Spinney (3 Dec 2013)

Oh, it was a _Joke!!! _


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Dec 2013)

User13710 said:


> Because it used to happen to me depressingly often.
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE3r_CgScms




So do I get one? Are they highly prized?

GC


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Dec 2013)

that's a relief.... one less ungoogleable acronym for me to crack.


----------



## Frood42 (3 Dec 2013)

2802155 said:


> You know, joke. Thing that induces laughter or merriment without the need for an instructural smiley.


 




> You know, joke. Thing that induces laughter or merriment. An instructural smiley, as this is the internet, innit...


.


----------



## Spinney (3 Dec 2013)

2802155 said:


> You know, joke. Thing that induces laughter or merriment without the need for an instructural smiley.


Oh, I know what a joke is....


----------



## bianchi1 (3 Dec 2013)

Spinney said:


> Although to be fair, on here it was more likely that someone just hadn't bothered reading through the thread, rather than the true 'invisible woman' syndrome.



I had read the thread, I was just stating an opinion and expanding on @glasgowcyclist s point, in so much as the point of the 'joke' was to get it to go viral...which the thread is kindly doing.


----------



## Irish_Marty (3 Dec 2013)

More than a million more surely.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Dec 2013)

bianchi1 said:


> I had read the thread, I was just stating an opinion and expanding on @glasgowcyclist s point, ... .


 
Here you, never mind the excuses, I want my TMN!

GC


----------



## Grosey (3 Dec 2013)

Right, I am posting this message to try and rectify what has gone on with Damo Dunn and the cycling incident in PLymouth. after speaking to him personally, the incident is not as it was in his post. It may be hard for any of you to understand, but he did not mean it like it sounded. I have known him for many years and he has always been a bit gobby. I am a cyclist and as his friend was mega pissed off, which is why I shared the post. 

If I spoke with him first I would have calmed down and realised that it was not as he posted.

The actual incident involved a cyclist going up the inside of him whilst he was indicating and turning left. The cyclist then cycled into the side of his vehicle, and hit the deck. Damon STOPPED at the scene to make sure he was ok, the cyclist got up and shrugged it of, a bit embarrassed with his mistake. He then cycled off no worse for wear. No harm done, just a bruised ego.

If any1 was hurt i'm sure they would have contacted the police.

I know damo shouldn't have written what he did, but stupidly, he did.

I also took it the wrong way and did not like the fact or matter it was written with.
I am hoping this post will show people that he is not the cycle killer he has been made to look.

Also he is no longer my friend due to his remarkably stupid comments. He had no thought towards me or anyone else for that matter whilst writing that ridiculous post.
I am sorry if his stupidity has worried many of you but as an ex friend (15yrs he was my mate) I know he would wish no harm on anyone in any circumstance.
M G


----------



## Grosey (4 Dec 2013)

2802955 said:


> Qu'est Que C'est


 he is not the maniac driver he has been made to look is basically what I am trying to say. Although he is an idiot for posting what he did on facebook, he didn't actually do anything wrong in the incident. 
His only error was to post on fb. Like I have stated before, I am a keen cyclist and triathlete, so know that what he posted, if taken as it is, looks absolutely terrible. I hope you people can sort of understand. 
I cant understand why he wrote it like that, but I know he didn't mean it like that. And nobody got injured.


----------



## Sara_H (4 Dec 2013)

Grosey said:


> he is not the maniac driver he has been made to look is basically what I am trying to say. Although he is an idiot for posting what he did on facebook, he didn't actually do anything wrong in the incident.
> His only error was to post on fb. Like I have stated before, I am a keen cyclist and triathlete, so know that what he posted, if taken as it is, looks absolutely terrible. I hope you people can sort of understand.
> I cant understand why he wrote it like that, but I know he didn't mean it like that. And nobody got injured.


How did he mean it then?


----------



## jowwy (4 Dec 2013)

Grosey said:


> he is not the maniac driver he has been made to look is basically what I am trying to say. Although he is an idiot for posting what he did on facebook, he didn't actually do anything wrong in the incident.
> His only error was to post on fb. Like I have stated before, I am a keen cyclist and triathlete, so know that what he posted, if taken as it is, looks absolutely terrible. I hope you people can sort of understand.
> I cant understand why he wrote it like that, but I know he didn't mean it like that. And nobody got injured.


Are you the actually person posting as his mate to cover your identity?????


----------



## VamP (4 Dec 2013)

The number of times people reel out the old ''I'm a cyclist too you know'' is amazing. Like IGAF. I just want to get home in one piece you reckless twonk!

The only thing these morons worry about is getting in trouble.


----------



## Spinney (4 Dec 2013)

Emma Way was apparently a cyclist too...or so she said on TV. Didn't stop her losing her job for being stupid...


----------



## Sara_H (4 Dec 2013)

Spinney said:


> Emma Way was apparently a cyclist too...or so she said on TV. Didn't stop her losing her job for being stupid...


When these idiots say "I'm a cyclist too" the quick as a flash response should be "what bike do you ride?" I'm guessing the response would genrally be "Oh, er, erm it's a erm....."


----------



## Cubist (4 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I keep seeing this about, what is a TMN?
> Is it something to do with CC member User13710?
> .


More than happy to explain it for you. It's an award based on the fact @User13710 used to keep seeing points she had already made being repeated as original observations. Apparently she felt it was all part of the "invisible woman syndrome" but doesn't really like to joke about it.


----------



## Cubist (4 Dec 2013)

2802955 said:


> Qu'est Que C'est





Grosey said:


> he is not the maniac driver he has been made to look is basically what I am trying to say. Although he is an idiot for posting what he did on facebook, he didn't actually do anything wrong in the incident.
> His only error was to post on fb. Like I have stated before, I am a keen cyclist and triathlete, so know that what he posted, if taken as it is, looks absolutely terrible. I hope you people can sort of understand.
> I cant understand why he wrote it like that, but I know he didn't mean it like that. And nobody got injured.


Whoooooosh!!!!!


----------



## Cubist (4 Dec 2013)

I'm not sure Spinney likes to joke aboutt the invisible woman thing though, based on my own observations. .


----------



## Spinney (4 Dec 2013)

Oh FFS
TMN said, with sarcasm 'thanks for spoiling the joke'
My replies were intended to show that I didn't think it was a joke, as in I don't find the TMN thing particularly funny. Not that I find it offensive, nor do I think that it is something that _shouldn't_ be joked about, nor do I think that other people shouldn't find it amusing, quite simply it is just that I don't find it all that amusing myself. Each to her or his own sense of humour, and all that. 
That is all...


----------



## Frood42 (4 Dec 2013)

Grosey said:


> Right, I am posting this message to try and rectify what has gone on with Damo Dunn and the cycling incident in PLymouth.


 
Did you look at the poll results?
The majority have agreed that it should be left with the authorities to deal with, if he has done nothing wrong then there shouldn't be an issue...

Following the Emma Way incident it was probably best to let it be. Alot of people are still fuming over the fact she only apologised for the tweet despite driving away from the scene of an RTC. This shouldn't of course reflect against "your friend".

You also only have the biased view of your friend, do you have the view of the other party involved?

I have heard of or seen plenty of incidents where drivers have failed to properly overtake a cyclist, indicate, and then proceed to left turn across them without checking their mirrors for the cyclist. So you should be able to understand why some maybe unhappy with this...
.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Dec 2013)

Grosey said:


> he is not the maniac driver he has been made to look is basically what I am trying to say. Although he is an idiot for posting what he did on facebook, he didn't actually do anything wrong in the incident.
> His only error was to post on fb. Like I have stated before, I am a keen cyclist and triathlete, so know that what he posted, if taken as it is, looks absolutely terrible. I hope you people can sort of understand.
> I cant understand why he wrote it like that, but I know he didn't mean it like that. And nobody got injured.


You can support your 'friend' how ever much you want. We on this forum are not the ones who posted the status. We are not making him look like an idiot, he did that himself. It wasnt the fact that he said he had knocked down a cyclist that got our backs up, it was the fact that he said "1 down only 1 million to go" that caused all this. The fact that whether or not he was joking (just like Emma Way claimed she had done) is a bit late. The matter has gone to police (the collision should have been reported anyway) and now the idiotic twunt is going to be investigated, whether he likes it or not. 
The company he supposedly works for probably hates his guts now after he still had them on his profile. 

The part about you being a cyclist is neither here or there. If you genuinely want us to believe that, then use this forum to post images of your bike, give stories from your part of the country, and actually speak in relevance to this forum instead of simply coming on here to back up your friend. A cyclist is someone who often rides their bike to work, goes out on long leisure rides at the weekend, or someone who tours places. A cyclist is not a person who just happens to have a bike in the garage that they havent ridden for 5 years. Popping to the newsagents on your bike does not make you a cyclist, it just makes you a person on a bike. I doubt you even wear hi viz when you go out.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2013)

Sara_H said:


> When these idiots say "I'm a cyclist too" the quick as a flash response should be "what bike do you ride?" I'm guessing the response would genrally be "Oh, er, erm it's a erm....."




So very true.
When I was knocked off my bike by a copper, he came out with the 'I'm a cyclist too'. 'yeah?' I said. His reply. 'oh nothing special, you know Halfords jobbie'. Me..'hmmm OK right'.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Dec 2013)

> Also he is no longer my friend due to his remarkably stupid comments.


For someone who has ended a 15 year friendship with this guy over what he wrote, you're sure doing a grand job of sticking up for him. Odd that.



> he is not the maniac driver he has been made to look


Nobody on here has made him out to be, he's done that himself.



> And nobody got injured


And you're he's supposed to be believed?

GC


----------



## Frood42 (4 Dec 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> A cyclist is someone who often rides their bike to work, goes out on long leisure rides at the weekend, or someone who tours places. A cyclist is not a person who just happens to have a bike in the garage that they havent ridden for 5 years. Popping to the newsagents on your bike does not make you a cyclist, it just makes you a person on a bike. I doubt you even wear hi viz when you go out.


 


Wow Matthew, you have some interesting views, and I cannot work out which is serious and which is humor.

Anyone who rides a bike is a cyclist, it is not a special status, club, group or tribe...

Whether they ride to work or only go out at the weekends is neither here or there.
It doesn't matter if they can only manage 5 miles or can manage 100 miles.
I would prefer people thought of me as a person on a bike, as that is what cyclists are. 
Hi Viz, don't get me started 
.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Dec 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I doubt you even wear hi viz when you go out.


 
Eh?! What the heck's that got to do with being a cyclist?

GC


----------



## MisterStan (4 Dec 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Eh?! What the heck's that got to do with being a cyclist?
> 
> GC


About as much as wearing a helmet!


----------



## Frood42 (4 Dec 2013)

MisterStan said:


> About as much as wearing a helmet!


 
If your are not careful the thread might end up in the Helmets and Headphones section 

.


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2013)




----------



## Crackle (4 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> If your are not careful the thread might end up in the Helmets and Headphones section
> 
> .


Oh good because I've got that section on irrelevant. Either that or can we have another section for Facebook tossery where all this rubbish can be dumped. In fact make it Facebook and Twitter, perfect.


----------



## Frood42 (4 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> Oh good because I've got that section on irrelevant. Either that or can we have another section for Facebook tossery where all this rubbish can be dumped. In fact make it Facebook and Twitter, perfect.


 
The faceache and twatter sections. 
I have to admit to having accounts on both , although I will only admit to putting my rides on FB, any other use I will not admit, well, except as a way for my mother to contact me, but that's another story... 
.


----------



## Crackle (4 Dec 2013)

Frood42 said:


> The faceache and twatter sections.
> I have to admit to having accounts on both , although I will only admit to putting my rides on FB, any other use I will not admit, well, except as a way for my mother to contact me, but that's another story...
> .


What you do in the privacy of the public internet is entirely up to you Froodo me old mucker. I only care when the peace and privacy of my inner reflections are disturbed in the armchair of cc.


----------



## TheJDog (4 Dec 2013)

Got to say, idiot that I am, if I had a cyclist knock themselves down in such a fashion, I might compose an Emma Way style tweet as a joke.


----------



## Frood42 (4 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> What you do in the privacy of the public internet .


 
 
.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Dec 2013)

MisterStan said:


> About as much as wearing a helmet!


Oh dont even get me started on helmets!


----------



## MisterStan (4 Dec 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Oh dont even get me started on helmets!


We won't.


----------



## Cubist (4 Dec 2013)

Spinney said:


> Oh FFS
> TMN said, with sarcasm 'thanks for spoiling the joke'
> My replies were intended to show that I didn't think it was a joke, as in I don't find the TMN thing particularly funny. Not that I find it offensive, nor do I think that it is something that _shouldn't_ be joked about, nor do I think that other people shouldn't find it amusing, quite simply it is just that I don't find it all that amusing myself. Each to her or his own sense of humour, and all that.
> That is all...


 Ffs back. Both of my posts were in themselves TMN s, that was the whole point.


----------



## Banjo (4 Dec 2013)

Grosey said:


> Right, I am posting this message to try and rectify what has gone on with Damo Dunn and the cycling incident in PLymouth. after speaking to him personally, the incident is not as it was in his post. It may be hard for any of you to understand, but he did not mean it like it sounded. I have known him for many years and he has always been a bit gobby. I am a cyclist and as his friend was mega ****ed off, which is why I shared the post.
> 
> If I spoke with him first I would have calmed down and realised that it was not as he posted.
> 
> ...


 
Why would the thought of idiots deliberately driving into cyclists worry any of us on here?
. Regardless of what did or didnt happen in the accident anyone stupid enough to post a status like that is too stupid to be in charge of a car.


----------



## Moderators (4 Dec 2013)

Off topic posts removed. Please keep the thread on topic.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Dec 2013)

VamP said:


> The number of times people reel out the old ''I'm a cyclist too you know'' is amazing. Like IGAF. I just want to get home in one piece you reckless twonk!
> 
> The only thing these morons worry about is getting in trouble.



It's the new "I have a black friend" .


----------



## CopperCyclist (4 Dec 2013)

Sara_H said:


> When these idiots say "I'm a cyclist too" the quick as a flash response should be "what bike do you ride?" I'm guessing the response would genrally be "Oh, er, erm it's a erm....."


It's actually a double test, because the answer a real cyclist would give is" Which one? "


----------



## Grosey (5 Dec 2013)

Sara_H said:


> When these idiots say "I'm a cyclist too" the quick as a flash response should be "what bike do you ride?" I'm guessing the response would genrally be "Oh, er, erm it's a erm....."


 I ride a focus cayo 2.0 and a spesh allez for training/winter. A cube aerium tt bike with shimano rs80 c50 and a spesh stumpjumper fsr mtb.


----------



## Grosey (5 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> Are you the actually person posting as his mate to cover your identity?????


 he was my mate, not any more though.


----------



## Grosey (5 Dec 2013)

I've said all I wanted to say, just a bit disappointed you have to question me as a cyclist! I love it, living in cornwall we have great road and off road routes. 
Mostly friendly drivers too, just the odd few. And only 1 stupid enough to post on facebook.
But like you say being a cyclist is neither here nor there.


----------



## Banjo (5 Dec 2013)

Grosey said:


> I've said all I wanted to say, just a bit disappointed you have to question me as a cyclist! I love it, living in cornwall we have great road and off road routes.
> Mostly friendly drivers too, just the odd few. And only 1 stupid enough to post on facebook.
> But like you say being a cyclist is neither here nor there.


 
Its a shame you came to the forum under these circumstances. Why not put it behind you and join in the other discussions on here. I have an old friend who did time for murder so I guess having a mate post something stupid on face ache isnt quite so bad.


----------



## Grosey (6 Dec 2013)

Banjo said:


> Its a shame you came to the forum under these circumstances. Why not put it behind you and join in the other discussions on here. I have an old friend who did time for murder so I guess having a mate post something stupid on face ache isnt quite so bad.


 thankyou, I appreciate your kind words. I cant help what my 'friend' posted, I only shared it because I was fuming about it.
Apparently the police have visited him anyway. Hopefully giving some advice on driving and attitude in general.

Yes I will have a good look around on here, although I don't generally use forums- only due to time.
Many people from cornwall on here?
I am doing the Dartmoor classic in june if any of you are?


----------



## snorri (6 Dec 2013)

Grosey said:


> . I am a cyclist



You work for a local authority in the Transport Section dealing with planning and provision of cycling infrastructure, and ICMFP.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Dec 2013)

Grosey said:


> I am doing the Dartmoor classic in june if any of you are?



Not me, but there's a short thread about the ride here:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dartmoor-classic-2014.142126/#post-2723603


----------



## Grosey (7 Dec 2013)

snorri said:


> You work for a local authority in the Transport Section dealing with planning and provision of cycling infrastructure, and ICMFP.


 ?? sorry don't understand.


----------



## Grosey (7 Dec 2013)

yh thanks, had a look.
I'm doing the medio with my wife this time. Did it this yr in very testing conditions! as many that did will confirm. Very very windy and tough.


----------



## snorri (7 Dec 2013)

Grosey said:


> ?? sorry don't understand.


No apology required, I should be offering you an apology.
This thread has drifted wildly off topic in places with quite a number of surreal posts, mine being one.
Welcome to the forum.


----------

